# Jvc TV problem



## Onikej (Jan 2, 2019)

So I am a tech failure, and need to resolve and learn. 
1st problem is this.
I have JVC Tv model LT-40DG20J remote control is C2503 
Tv won't switch on. A blue flashing light continues and the control panel beeps?

If I don't want to open it up .... before I spend on an engineer call out, I'd like to try fixing 1st
Any ideas?
:banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead:
This is my 1st post not sure if it's in the right place if not feel free to direct me. Thanx


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Already took care of the location.....TV I can't help with. How old is the TV??


----------



## Onikej (Jan 2, 2019)

Thank you, it's about 6 yrs old


----------

